# duck-egg blue



## emmatc

Bonjour à tous,

Je cherche la traduction parfaite, évocatrice pour "duck-egg blue"... Pour le contexte, disons la déco en général, peinture, papier peint, etc (cf google image, ou alors le site lauraashley par exemple).
Je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec la trad "bleu oeuf de canard (ou cane)", ni bleu glacier, bleu lagon, bleu canard (je le garde pour teal). J'aimerais dans l'idéal garder une référence à la nature. Cette couleur est difficile à définir, n'étant pas une spécialiste, mais je dirais que c'est un bleu vert pastel avec une petite touche de gris.
Toutes vos suggestions seront les bienvenues, si vous avez le temps et l'inspiration : merci !!


----------



## laverdure2

bleu-vert pâle selon Harraps Complete et c'est à ça que ça ressemble vraiment.
Je pense que le coup de l'oeuf vient du fait que pas mal de couleurs se réfèrent à ce palmipède: teal blue est littéralement bleu d'oiselle (ce qui ne veut rien dire en Français)


----------



## xiancee

Il y aurait bien le terme "glauque" qui désigne une couleur entre le bleu et le vert, mais l'expression est connotée péjorativement. Pourquoi pas "pers" comme la couleur des yeux d'Athéna?


----------



## archijacq

laverdure2 said:


> bleu-vert pâle selon Harraps Complete et c'est à ça que ça ressemble vraiment.
> Je pense que le coup de l'oeuf vient du fait que pas mal de couleurs se réfèrent à ce palmipède: teal blue est littéralement bleu d'oiselle (ce qui ne veut rien dire en Français)




"teal blue" signifie "bleu sarcelle"


----------



## laverdure2

Oui, mais le duck-egg blue est un bleu céladon un peu plus foncé et un peu plus vert. Pers n'est pas mal, mais sera-ce compris ?
Jamais vu de bleu sarcelle personnellement.


----------



## emmatc

Merci pour vos réponses! J'avais cru trouver avec bleu céladon, mais ça n'est en effet pas tout à fait ça + utilisé en anglais aussi... J'ai l'impression que Pers va surtout avec les yeux, même si ça pourrait être une solution... Bleu-vert pâle ou bleu-vert poudré me paraîssent être la meilleure option, mais j'aimerais tellement trouver moins terre-à-terre! L'une des pistes que je suis en train d'explorer est la palette "shabby chic", ce type de bleu y est tout le temps utilisé. Des passionnées de déco dans l'assemblée? Encore un grand merci!


----------



## laverdure2

présente ! pour faire chic et made in uk, je garde l'appellation duck-egg blue pour le marché destiné à la France, tel que "shabby-chic" qui est désormais incontournable dans les magasins et catalogues français. Maintenant, tu peux vouloir faire l'inverse et trouver le mot français pour le marché british.
Céladon tire plus sur le bleu que le vert à mon sens.


----------



## Santana2002

et _Bleu canard_? (C'est peut-être trop foncé comme blue)

J'ai trouvée aussi _*le bleu dragée*_?


----------



## emmatc

Bleu canard est plus foncé... Merci pour ta suggestion laverdure2, je ferais p-e cela mais je trouve que même en comprenant littéralement ce à quoi l'expression renvoie, on a pas cette référence culturelle en france... Shabby chic a au moins l'avantage de l'alitération


----------



## Uncle Bob

laverdure2 said:


> Jamais vu de bleu sarcelle personnellement.



Nor, I think, have the authors of the English and French Wikipedia articles since both say it derives from the colour around the eye of the teal...which in fact is a very dark glossy green wherease the patch (speculum) on the wing of the teal is "teal blue".


----------



## laverdure2

emmatc said:


> Bleu canard est plus foncé... Merci pour ta suggestion laverdure2, je ferais p-e cela mais je trouve que même en comprenant littéralement ce à quoi l'expression renvoie, on a pas cette référence culturelle en france... Shabby chic a au moins l'avantage de l'alitération



je sais, c'est pourquoi j'ai suggéré bleu-vert pâle qui, j'en conviens, est très insatisfaisant. Mais peut-être qu'en cherchant dans les gammes chromatiques type Pantone ? Je ne retrouve pas mon nuancier... je me souviens avoir vu un tel bleu en beaucoup plus foncé chez Toiles de Mayenne ainsi que ses déclainaisons en camaïeu... il faut que je remette la main sur mon catalogue d'échantillons. A suivre...


----------



## Santana2002

> J'ai trouvée aussi _*le bleu dragée*_?



Les images sur Google montre (pour moi) une coleur assez proche au Duck-Egg Blue


----------



## emmatc

Merci Santana2002, ça n'est pas faux pour certains des résultats, mais je dirais que ça n'est pas tout à fait aussi vert et que les résultats google image sont trop divers pour que ce soit très évocateur. Merci laverdure2, c'est un nuancier "objectif" (je veux dire pas noms propres) qu'il me manque... J'ai du temps pour trouver donc si vous avez un éclair de génie dans les jours/semaines qui viennent, n'hésitez pas! Si je trouve le Graal, je vous dis 
Merci encore à tous!!


----------



## laverdure2

oui, je comprends, c'est pour ça que je parlais de Pantone, qui est l'une des références standard en matière de colorimétrie pour l'imprimerie.
Cela m'agace, car j'avais des palets d'aquarelle avec cette couleur, seulement impossible de mettre la main dessus dans mon bazar arts and crafts...
Quant à mon nuancier Pantone, il est au fond d'un carton au fond du garage. Mais peut-être qu'en ligne...


----------



## emmatc

j'ai eu l'impression qu'il faut les commander auprès de pantone, mais je n'ai pas le budget !


----------



## emmatc

Merci! 
Après un peu plus de recherches, j'ai pour l'instant en option : bleu-vert poudré / verre de mer / bleu ciel / Vert de gris
l'expression anglaise a qd même l'avantage de décrire qqchse d'un peu "shabby", on imagine un oeuf bleu vert éclos, découvert lors d'une promenade dans les sous-bois... d'où vert de gris, mais je sens que ça n'est pas tout à fait ça. haha, je brainstorme avec moi-même! Merci encore, quel forum génial!


----------



## laverdure2

vert-de-gris, c'est beaucoup plus vert et ça rtend vers l'émeraude

ayet ! j'ai retrouvé mes watercolors : vert de cobalt ! [...]

évidemment, la nuance sera obtenue selon la dilution, mais mon godet sec a exactement la même couleur que mes serviettes de toilette duck-egg blue


----------



## emmatc

Merci Laverdure2, merci beaucoup, c'est la solution je pense!!


----------



## laverdure2

J'ai revérifié ce matin à la lumière du jour (pas de soleil ici, c'est le British Summer ) et ça correspond. Néanmoins, c'est vrai que la dimension "poudrée", sur laquelle je m'interroge quand même par rapport à la gamme colorimétrique, est absente de l'appellation "vert de cobalt". Il faut également noter qu'il y a plusieurs valeurs de duck-egg blue (light or plain), mais c'est bien cette tonalité de couleur. 
De plus, j'ai un gros doute sur le fait que tout un chacun ait une idée précise de ce qu'est le vert de cobalt. Les peintres oui, les fabricants de peintures et teintures certainement, mais Madame-tout-le-monde ? 
Question : à qui est destinée cette traduction ?


----------



## emmatc

Traduction destinée à madame tout le monde, en effet, et française. Sujet : déco intérieure. Depuis mon dernier message, je suis tombée sur "opaline", voire "vert opaline", je pense que c'est peut-être plus évocateur pour le grand public (hors peintres)... Qu'en penses-tu? Après, l'expression ANG comporte "blue", et dans les deux cas je risque de parler de "vert" en français. J'espère que ça n'est pas une mauvaise idée!   
ps. je suis également une victime du British Summer...


----------



## laverdure2

Vert opaline n'est pas mal, mais je ne suis pas certaine que soit si courant que ça en Français ? 
J"ai fait une recherche wiki, et sur la page française, si tu regardes bien en bas, tu as 3 bandeaux : Teintes de bleu, Teintes de bleu-vert, Teintes de vert.
Si tu fait afficher les Teintes de Bleu, tu vas avoir toute la gamme chromatique... des bleus ! Dedans, il y a le "givré" (je suis toujours turlupinée par le "poudré") qui me paraît pas mal correspondre également. Mais le Bleu des Mers du Sud y ressemble salement en plus soutenu. Le bleu Tiffany est aussi dans la même veine, en plus foncé.
En affichant le bandeau Teintes de bleu-vert, je retrouve également le bleu givré ainsi que le vert opaline.
On notera au passage qu'il n'y a que le vert céladon et pas le bleu...

Ce qui est très pratique avec cette page wiki, c'est que les pourcentages colorimétriques sont indiqués CMJN (ou CMYB en Anglais), donc tu dois pouvoir, à l'aide d'un logiciel type Photoshop, recréer la couleur sur ton écran à l'aide de ces pourcentages (avec toute la marge d'erreur que ça comporte en termes d'alignement) et vérifier si vert opaline est bien le duck-egg blue. Mon PC dédié au graphisme étant encore en carton, je ne peux malheureusement pas vérifier moi-même.
Voià, j'espère que ça t'aide !


----------



## emmatc

Oui, pas très courant en effet, mais assez évocateur j'ai l'impression? (perso, ça m'évoque la notion de "glauque" dont tu parlais je crois, l'idée d'une couleur pastel, laiteuse, me fait penser à de l'eau fraîche aussi... et bien sûr c'est un élément/un processus naturel). Bref, je vais m'en contenter pr l'instant!! 
Oui, j'avais vu cette page wiki, d'où j'avais tiré vert céladon au départ je crois (mais céladon ailleurs dans ma trad donc ça n'allait pas). 
Merci encore pr ton aide, traduire les couleurs est difficile mais ça fait voyager!!


----------



## LNASS

Et pourquoi pas "vert d'eau" ?


----------



## emmatc

Merci, en effet j'y avais pensé, mais je l'utilise ailleurs dans ma trad (pour eau-de-nil)... Et je me demande si il y a autant de bleu que dans le duck-egg. Mais merci pour la suggestion!!


----------



## laverdure2

Vert d'eau est très vert comparé à duck-egg blue


----------



## laverdure2

emmatc said:


> Oui, pas très courant en effet, mais assez évocateur j'ai l'impression? (perso, ça m'évoque la notion de "glauque" dont tu parlais je crois, l'idée d'une couleur pastel, laiteuse, me fait penser à de l'eau fraîche aussi... et bien sûr c'est un élément/un processus naturel). Bref, je vais m'en contenter pr l'instant!!
> Oui, j'avais vu cette page wiki, d'où j'avais tiré vert céladon au départ je crois (mais céladon ailleurs dans ma trad donc ça n'allait pas).
> Merci encore pr ton aide, traduire les couleurs est difficile mais ça fait voyager!!



A la réflexion, vert opaline me semble vraiment coller. Evidemment, il n'y a pas le mot bleu dedans mais on ne peut pas tout avoir !


----------



## LNASS

Personnellement je ne trouve pas le vert opaline moins vert que le vert d'eau 
Le fait que la mention "bleu" n'apparaisse pas ne me paraît pas très important : la perception des couleurs est extrêmement culturelle. Ce qui compte me semble être la teinte dans l'absolu. Emmatc tranchera !


----------



## laverdure2

Il y a un peu plus de bleu (en termes de pourcentages de couleurs primaires) dans le vert opaline que dans le vert d'eau. Le mot bleu, c'est parce qu'Emma était embêtée de rebaptiser un "bleu Anglais" en vert pour les Français


----------



## emmatc

ça n'est pas évident à juger, en effet! Mais c'est vrai que j'ai  l'impression que le vert d'eau est un turquoise-vert alors que duck-egg  est turquoise-bleu...
Opaline (ou vert opaline, comme vert de cobalt)  ont l'avantage de renvoyer à une matière naturelle qui est plutôt bleue  (mais je me trompe peut-être) et donc les accompagner du mot "vert" est  tt de suite intéressant... Alors si on perd le mot bleu on gagne qd même en potentiel évocateur! 
Traducteur = boucher, on passe notre temps à trancher!! )


----------



## laverdure2

Tranchons scientifiquement :
Vert opaline = 32% de Cyan + 0 % de Magenta + 11% de Jaune + 13% de Noir
Vert d'eau = 27% de Cyan (seulement) + 0% de Magenta + 25% de Jaune + 5% de Noir.
CQFD.
Donc, tu as perdu le mot bleu, mais pas la couleur ! 
For the record, bleu givré = 38% de Cyan + 0 % de Magenta + 0% de Jaune + 18% de Noir, c'est-à-dire qu'il n'y a pas de vert dedans du tout puisque vert = bleu + jaune.


----------



## emmatc

Je crois qu'il n'y a vraiment plus de doute, merci pour cet éclairage technique!


----------



## FrançoisXV

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec Laverdure2:

Une couleur reçoit un nom selon le ressenti du créateur de l'objet.
Annoncer "scientifiquement" des taux de couleurs primaires associés à un nom de couleur donnée n'a aucun sens.

le "duck egg blue" de Rolls-Royce (voir le site RM BASF) est beaucoup plus foncé que celui d'un oeuf de cane.

Le vert troène métallisé de la R 18 de mes parents s'appelait... gris lune !!!

le "duck egg blue" est un bleu/vert pastel qui pourrait se traduire "oeuf de cane", aucun canard de ma connaissance n'étant capable de pondre.


----------



## Sylvchezplum

Wow, merci pour toutes ces recherches et précisions, j'avais pile besoin des trads pour teal blue et duck egg blue. MERCI


----------



## Keith Bradford

I'm not sure that I'd trust many of these so-called translations.  _De gustibus et coloribus_...

Perhaps specify: Teinte 120, saturation 240, luminosité 180, rouge 128, vert 255, bleu 255.  On my image-processor that gives what *I'd* call duck-egg, but whether it corresponds you anyone else's...


----------



## petit1

A ma connaissace les oeufs de sarcelles de sont pas bleus mais plutôt blancs.Un oiseau qui a les oeufs bleus est le merle.
Les canes ont des oeufs de diverses couleurs .


----------



## petit1

Les sarcelles ont les oeufs blancs. les canes ont des oeufs de diverses couleurs . Un oiseau qui a des oeufs bleu-vert est le merle. (couleur soutenue)


----------



## lowi17

Bonjour, et que pensez-vous de aigue-marine, il me semble que c'est bien bleu-vert pâle...


----------



## laverdure2

Niet! Aigue-marine est la couleur d'une pierre, l'aigue-marine justement et c'est bleu pâle, un peu plus foncé que bleu ciel (tout dépendant évidemment de la qualité de la pierre, son "eau" comme on dit). Pas une goutte de vert dedans.
Cela étant, de l'eau a coulé sous les ponts depuis cette question d'Emma et j'ai bien l'impression, au vu des catalogues et autres sites de vente en ligne que la couleur duck egg est désormais utilisée par - presque - tout le monde (et plus tellement à la mode semble-t-il).


----------



## lowi17

Da)) 
vu dans Wikipédia: "*Aigue-marine* est un nom de couleur inspiré par le nom d'une pierre semi-précieuse, l'aigue-marine qui est incolore et polychroïque, c'est-à-dire que sa couleur change selon l'angle selon lequel on l'examine par transparence. Utilisé dans le domaine de la mode et de la décoration, il désigne d'ordinaire une nuance bleu-vert pâle." (voir nuancier dans la suite de l'article). 
J'ai eu à traduire duck egg hier, c'est pourquoi je m'y intéressais.


----------



## laverdure2

Eh bien j'ai toute une collections d'aigue-marines (c'est ma pierre préférée) et je n'en ai JAMAIS vu tirant sur le vert. Certaines sont d'un bleu plus soutenu et tirant légèrement sur le turquoise mais ça n'a rien à voir avec la topaze bleue qui elle, peut parfois effectivement tirer sur le vert et qui est d'un bleu plus foncé (généralement). L'aigue-marine en comparaison est vraiment bleu ciel très pâle.

Concernant le duck egg blue, c'est vraiment une sorte de bleu que l'on qualifierait de canard en français ou alors vert céladon foncé ou encore bleu jade. 
Mais le gag, c'est qu'il y en a plusieurs nuances ! des foncées, des claires! 
Tout comme il y a plusieurs couleurs de jade, le vert (mais vraiment vert) étant le plus recherché.


----------



## lowi17

Vos aigue-marines bleues sont celles qui ont le plus de valeur mais....

d'après le site: http://www.monde-des-pierres.juwelo.fr/bien-choisir-son-aigue-marine/
*"Couleur des aigues-marines*
La couleur de l’aigue-marine doit être bleue avec des nuances bleues clair, bleu glacier et d’autres tirant vers le vert, turquoise. Une couleur verte n’est en aucun cas un défaut de la pierre, mais plus une question de goût. On parle même pour certaines pierres de couleur œuf, un bleu aux tendances vertes marqués. Les plus chères sont celles qui offrent le bleu le plus intense et cette couleur fait souvent le prix de la pierre."


----------



## lowi17

Vos aigue-marines bleues sont celles qui ont le plus de valeur mais....

d'après le site: www.monde-des-pierres.juwelo.fr/bien-choisir-son-aigue-marine :
"La couleur de l’aigue-marine doit être bleue avec des nuances bleues clair, bleu glacier et d’autres tirant vers le vert, turquoise. Une couleur verte n’est en aucun cas un défaut de la pierre, mais plus une question de goût. On parle même pour certaines pierres de couleur œuf, un bleu aux tendances vertes marqués. Les plus chères sont celles qui offrent le bleu le plus intense et cette couleur fait souvent le prix de la pierre."


----------



## laverdure2

Eh bien on en apprend tous les jours... Mais j'imagine que celles qu'on trouve sur le marché sont les plus bleu clair (voire franchement translucides avec des reflets bleus). 
Mais voilà qui m'interpelle : "couleur oeuf"... En général, cela renvoie à coquille d'oeuf, non?
C'est donc peut-être de Duck egg (je ne sais quelle variété de canard!) que nous tirons notre bleu canard (encore que cela se réfère aux plumes me semble-t-il).

C'était quoi votre traduction (et le contexte)?


----------



## lowi17

Il s'agissait de décrire l'aspect d'une taie d'oreiller qui avait cette mystérieuse duck-egged couleur...


----------

